# What constitutes an unreasonable change in working conditions?



## XLR8 (16 Feb 2007)

With regard to a company wanting to change your role from a 5 day week role to a shift role which could cover nightwork or some weekend work - I would consider this a significant change in the material aspects of the job terms and conditions. Would this be the view in general that people would have and more importantly would this be a view likely to be taken by any official review body?

Also when a company for example wants to send someone away for training in another country for say up to 6 weeks (the training is specific & can only be done abroad- if this travel and time away from home does not suit the employee for personal reasons - where do you think the employee stands if they refuse to do this )? Again is this request from the company considered unreasonable.

Finally as to the actual job content - same question again - would it be an unreasonable change that a company moves an engineer to a technician role (without affecting their salary) because the engineer level role is no longer required due to a contracted requirement finishing.

If an employee did not want any of the above changes - what would people consider the next logical step - redundancy or the company going down the disciplinary route?


----------



## Irish Fire (17 Feb 2007)

XLR8 said:


> With regard to a company wanting to change your role from a 5 day week role to a shift role which could cover nightwork or some weekend work - I would consider this a significant change in the material aspects of the job terms and conditions. Would this be the view in general that people would have and more importantly would this be a view likely to be taken by any official review body?
> 
> Also when a company for example wants to send someone away for training in another country for say up to 6 weeks (the training is specific & can only be done abroad- if this travel and time away from home does not suit the employee for personal reasons - where do you think the employee stands if they refuse to do this )? Again is this request from the company considered unreasonable.
> 
> ...


 
Hi,
Could I be so bold as to say if the contract you are working on is now finished that the company can let you go, it seems to me that you are being repositioned with in the company to keep you in a job. Is it not the case that the training you have been asked to go on is another "feather in your cap". To be fair 6 weeks away is a bit unfair ask if it's possible to break it up and maybe go for 2 - 3 weeks at a time. "Don't just go in and say no I'm not going". The company can say they are trying to better your employment prospects within the company in first place so to to say no straight out may be seen as a breach of contract. Let them see that you are willing to compromise and they may come around to your way of thinking. At the end of the day you can but ask. But don't go in to any meetings alone or in a foul mood as this may be seen by the cmpany as aggression and they will turn the tables pretty damn quickly on you.
Sorry if I seem a little condisending towards you it is not intended

Best of luck


----------

